

Ask HN: Startups' wishlist? - rguzman

Inspired by #30 on YC's "Ideas We'd Like to Fund": What service(s) do startup founders wish existed and were done in a startupy fashion? Equivalently, what needs do most startups have in common that could be abstracted and simplified by single startup?
======
russell
Administrative help. Necessary HR functions, an affordable group health plan.
Legal advice/framework. Recruiting. Doing it right is a huge hassle (I've been
there) and it takes away from getting the product out the door. A couple of
things that I've seen friends get bitten by are lack of a formal agreement
between partners and lack of formal work-for-hire agreement for contractors.

